# Hymer Fiat Ducato 2016 3.0 engine oil level sensor error.



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

Good morning to you all. We have a 2016 Hymer Fiat Ducato 3.0. Have any of you had this warning light come up ? It is as I found out this week the engine oil level sensor.
So rang Fiat yeterday and ordered the part. I asked if they could send me the schematic so I could see where to find the sensor on the engine. As you can see from the photos its a rough guide. Have any of you changed one of these if so have you got any photos of where it is and how easy/hard was it to get out and replace ? Hopefully this info might help others in the future. TIA


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

A different engine, but similar symptoms. 
This may be of interest 








Euro 6 amber oil can warning light Intermittent urgent help. | FIAT Motorhomes / Campervans


Hi all. My current (soon to be changed) 2017 Ducato 2.3 130 bhp has intermittent amber oil can warning on start up... (not every time as just done Spain/France without it coming on until home in uk and prior to leaving uk) . The oil PRESSURE sensor was changed to no avail 2 weeks ago and today...




www.fiatforum.com


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I do not know how easy it is on a 3.0L but on my 2017 2.3L Euro 6 changing it is a major job. It is mounted in the engine block at the side nearest the bulkhead. it is behind the DPF cat which has to be removed. When my MH was subject of a recall on part of the PDF cat it required the subframe to be removed to get at it.
The attached photo is the 2.3 with sensor ringed in red.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The same engine with the cat in place


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

rayc said:


> The same engine with the cat in place
> View attachment 99579


Ray you were meant to say its a piece of cake do it yourself


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hymer 22 said:


> Ray you were meant to say its a piece of cake do it yourself


Perhaps it is on the 3.0L on a euro 4 or 5 ? What euro rating is yours? The e-learn drawing attached is for the 3.0L euro 4 and appears to be in the same place as my 2.3.
I would definitely want to ensure there were no level problems as per Relyat's linked Fiat Forum post before I went along the replacement path.


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

Looking at other forums I see others have had issues with oil lvels on the dip stick. I might just add a small amount and see what it does.


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

rayc said:


> Perhaps it is on the 3.0L on a euro 4 or 5 ? What euro rating is yours? The e-learn drawing attached is for the 3.0L euro 4 and appears to be in the same place as my 2.3.
> I would definitely want to ensure there were no level problems as per Relyat's linked Fiat Forum post before I went along the replacement path.
> 
> View attachment 99581


Hi where can I find which euro model ours is ? just had a look in the log book but nothing there. Is it a phone call to Fiat tomorrow ?


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

rayc said:


> Perhaps it is on the 3.0L on a euro 4 or 5 ? What euro rating is yours? The e-learn drawing attached is for the 3.0L euro 4 and appears to be in the same place as my 2.3.
> I would definitely want to ensure there were no level problems as per Relyat's linked Fiat Forum post before I went along the replacement path.
> 
> View attachment 99581


Hi looks like its the euro 5 as it has no adblue.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hymer 22 said:


> Looking at other forums I see others have had issues with oil lvels on the dip stick. I might just add a small amount and see wath it does.


As I read the Fiat Forum post overfilling rather than under filling was more problematic?
As for euro rating look under the vehicle at the exhaust. Is the cat up the back of the engine as per my photo or in the horizontal pipe between the engine and silencer? Also have you a photo of the diesel filter housing?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hymer 22 said:


> Hi looks like its the euro 5 as it has no adblue.


My euro 6b has no adblu. Adblu was bought in later, 2019 I think, at euro 6d.


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

rayc said:


> As I read the Fiat Forum post overfilling rather than under filling was more problematic?
> As for euro rating look under the vehicle at the exhaust. Is the cat up the back of the engine as per my photo or in the horizontal pipe between the engine and silencer? Also have you a photo of the diesel filter housing?


When I get home in the next hour I will let you know.


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

Hymer 22 said:


> When I get home in the next hour I will let you know.


Hi Ray one oil filter and the cat.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You photo is of the oil filter, it is the diesel fuel filter I was interested in. It is located on the engine bulkhead near the air filter. I think from your other photos it is euro 5 but the fiat C of C would confirm it if you have got it..


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

rayc said:


> You photo is of the oil filter, it is the diesel fuel filter I was interested in. It is located on the engine bulkhead near the air filter. I think from your other photos it is euro 5 but the fiat C of C would confirm it if you have got it..


Sorry I read you message wrong thought you said oil filter  The good news is I can reach it from under the van. I did spray the connectors while in there hoping it just might be a bad connection but not to be 😇


----------



## Hymer 22 (8 mo ago)

Thank you for your input today very much appreciated 
😇


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Our 2019 Fiat 2.3 150hp euro 6Y had two problems, low oil. Level light would come on intermittent and the warning low oil pressure light faulty. Both were cured by a software update in 2020 not happened since 15000 + miles covered.


----------



## Malshadow (3 mo ago)

Hi, will the fault code clear, is the oil level correct, can you access the harness connection for the sensor i believe it is behind the alternator, the golden rule is to examine the connections before components don't forget ground is also a connection good luck.


----------

